# selling 2 corn snakes



## lewis1989 (Jan 28, 2009)

2 sub-adult corn snakes, both female For Sale.

iam lookin for a green burmese (baby) but i need to sell sum snakes to make room. i would swap the pair for a baby burmese message me if u want do a deal of sum sort.


----------



## ben-j (Aug 3, 2009)

how much for the two corns? are they just normal corns? and where do you live?


----------



## bigmac (Jun 17, 2009)

same as above


----------



## JENNY1C (Aug 8, 2010)

i am wondering weather u have any orange corns


----------



## lewis1989 (Jan 28, 2009)

hi sorry dont have any corns. Selling my 2010 female albino boa for £350 tho.

Thanks Lewis


----------

